# Rubber cutting edge on a Snowbear?



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with rubber cutting edges, especially on a Snowbear? My 10 year old Snowbear's cutting edge is getting very worn on the ends, got about 1" of clearance out there when the middle is just kissing the pavement.

A replacement from Snowbear is $150, plus shipping. My local welding shop quoted me roughly the same price.

I ran across this company:

http://www.rubbercal.com/Rubber_Snowplow_Blades_725psi.html

And their product:










I'm not commercial, I do 5-7 driveways, mostly small, for family and friends.

It would appear that a 1" thick, 4" high cutting blade could be had for about the cost of $42, plus shipping.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

delagem;1374523 said:


> Anyone have any experience with rubber cutting edges, especially on a Snowbear? My 10 year old Snowbear's cutting edge is getting very worn on the ends, got about 1" of clearance out there when the middle is just kissing the pavement.
> 
> A replacement from Snowbear is $150, plus shipping. My local welding shop quoted me roughly the same price.
> 
> ...


 rubber wont last
What size is ur plow
I make my own cutting edges i use 5/8x8'' plate steel for 8'.6'' cost is 125


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*cutting edge*

i scraped the snowbear edge after the first year 
went to a steel shop near my house and bought a piece of 3/8 thick steel
cost about 30 bucks drilled out new holes been on for 4 yrs still got one year left on it
i plow mostly gravel but i help at work which is tar


----------

